# Question about wire cages close together



## Silverwing (Mar 19, 2015)

We have 2 males housed in separate cages (and 5 females in another). One male was in a plastic tub enclosure (the other in a wire cage), but yesterday I picked up a wire cage for him too (they seem to interact with us more in the wire cages I've found - I'm guessing it's because there is more stimulation and background noise, so they aren't as timid).

I've got the 2 male cages next to each other - as that is the most convenient location. But I'm not sure how far apart should I have the cages, or does it not matter? We're a bit pressed for space, so where they are is good, but I want to make sure it's good for the mice too!

At the moment I have the cages about 1cm apart, so they can touch noses and that's all, and seem to enjoy coming to the bars to sniff each other every now and then. I have heard a few squeaks, but I figured they shouldn't be able to attack each other, as they can just run away from the bars if they wanted to. Would that be correct?

Would it be better for the mice to have a barrier between the cages so they can't see each other, or will being able to have some form of interaction with each other be stimulating for them?


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

To me since males are solitary and can get a bit lonely I feel as though that since they can see and smell each other, it helps a little but don't put them together.  good luck.

Also I understand the whole wire cage thing. My girls interact with me alot more that they are in it:3


----------



## Silverwing (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks, that's what I figured - it could be nice for them to have the ability to see/smell each other for something interesting.

I know not to put them together, that's why they are in separate cages


----------

